# It's in the details



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 16, 2015)

A picture (with a short caption) is worth 999 words. I have no idea what I am looking at. My guess is a fancy beer can but I am probably  wrong.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)

It's a pen barrel, but I don't think it really matters in this case; the subject is the pattern.  I guess it could have just as easily gone into abstracts.


----------



## sarrasani (Dec 21, 2015)

no great detail, curious image....
S.


----------

